# The controller exectutioner...



## voltmatic automaton (Nov 2, 2008)

Controllers come to me if they require short lifespans...
or at least thats the pattern.
My first Logisystems controller died without any visual clue after about a mile...it just became one giant internal short of some kind.
My second Logisystems controller just exploded after about 8 miles...

Hopefully the good folks at Logisystems can clue me in on what happened. The terminal end of the unit just exploded out - there was a big bang, the hood shuddered and a lot of black smoke came out.

Third times a charm... I may step up to a 750 or 1000amp unit if that might help... we'll find out in about two weeks.


----------



## CPLTECH (Sep 14, 2007)

About 12 months ago my LogiSystem 1000A/156V was unable to contain the “black smoke” after just 5-6 miles on its maiden voyage. I then took the money and purchased a Curtis. 
Thanks for the update of their progress(?)…


----------

